
How I made $40K in 16 days with a technical eBook - DVassallo
https://twitter.com/dvassallo/status/1216175468681940992
======
Nicksil
This has been submitted a number of times in the last ~24 hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22024794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22024794)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22026089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22026089)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22028225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22028225)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22031634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22031634)

~~~
Nicksil
Edit: It's much more than that, it seems:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22024794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22024794)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22028225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22028225)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22031634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22031634)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22034394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22034394)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22037443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22037443)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21888049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21888049)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21944090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21944090)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21971195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21971195)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21984824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21984824)

~~~
gus_massa
[I mostly agree, but you have some repeated links in your list. I count only
5.]

------
ehutch79
Spoiler: there is a lot of up-front work before those 16 days started.

